# Looking to join a group south of Boston, MA for a weekly mid-week game



## Odessa333 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all!

My name is Vicky, and I'm looking to join a group of ANY game to get back into gaming. I've spent the last 20 years gaming, specializing in MERP, and want to break out of my shell. You know, learn a new world, a new system, meet new people.... that kind of thing. If anyone is interested, contact me ASAP!


----------

